# Jeep Sub Box



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm working on putting a system in a Jeep Wrangler. I'm going to get some work done, but was inquiring about the box for the sub. My installer is telling me that the subwoofer should be pointing down as how there is no room in a jeep. The subwoofer is a 10" sw8000. My question is about the type of box, could this subwoofer go in a bandpass box? I once had a 12" rockford fosgate sub in a hotbox bandpass. I dont know if anyone remebers the hotboxes, but the 250 rms sub would hit pretty hard. If so does anyone here have knowledge on building a bandpass box similar to the hotbox kind, i dont want to blow the speaker, due to inexperienced craftmanship. thanks inadvance.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You going to have the top off a bunch? 

Are you going for SQ or "get at it"

Do you have space?

I vote try a BP, everyone will shun me though.

A big BP box has a pretty broad bandwidth, they are a ***** to design correctly but are rather efficient and can get at it. If done right, and you keep your trap shut, no one will know 

Top off=no cabin gain


----------



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

yea, ill be keeping the top off quite a bit, as how we are going through the worst drough in history. ill work on putting an image of the basic idea of the hotbox setup, and what im looking for. there are about 18" of room from seat to gate in clearance, i figured what i cant make in length i can make up in length.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree on the BP! It is hard to get good bass in a jeep.




chad said:


> You going to have the top off a bunch?
> 
> Are you going for SQ or "get at it"
> 
> ...


----------



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

oh yea this is my first time posting pictures, or drawings. if i screw up, give me time. also i plan on rhino lining the box.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dalasdon2000 said:


> oh yea this is my first time posting pictures, or drawings. if i screw up, give me time. also i plan on rhino lining the box.


Remember there is more than one type, think dual reflex, if you are going to piss off an SQ crowd you may as well go for the gusto!


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

bobditts said:


> you do realize that this forum section is for posting pictures of your install right? hence the name "install GALLERY" jump on it ninja!


here, will this make it better??


I went bandpass in my first wrangler...




























then went ported in another one..sorry, don't have a good pic of it, but atleast you can see the custom tonneau..






















I really loved the bandpass design... Took some talking with Orion and some design, but worked out tremendously well...

Downfiring, ported to the front. Make sure that you deaden heavily where they are firing, and actually works well to make a constrained layer at that point. 

In other words, lay down a couple layers of deadening, then either a thick piece of plexi or mdf, and screw it down tight to compact the sounddeadening to the floor. Makes a very solid surface for the woofer to fire off of...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That is sooo ironic! The first BP I built was for an Orion XTR12!


----------



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

wow, yea nothing too extravegant like the jeep there, really nice. i was thinking focal k2p 130 component in the sound bar, with audison vrx 4.3, 4" focal coax, and eclipse 7200 hu. i had a diamond d3 10" before with rf amp, nice but looking for little better thump.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

chad said:


> That is sooo ironic! The first BP I built was for an Orion XTR12!


LMAO!!

my first was for a pair of XTR 10s! That's why I did it on the HCCA's!!

Tiny little box with a small front and rear chamber, then (4) 4" pvc ports that were like 4' long sticking out the front...lol...

Sounded good, but I thought to myself, "there's gotta be a better way to do this...":blush:


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

frick, wrote you a big reply and lost it....


basically, the bandpass design works well in the wranglers, plus is fun to design/build. Not many people ever have them, and in a downfiring configuration, you can keep the sub from getting soaked for those days you forget to put the top back on.. 

Also, as far as the sound bar, I would ditch the idea, you have better luck just using the stock plate locations at the end of the dash. Best results by far are with kick panels.

If it's a yj, I have a couple sets of kicks I can hook you up with, that are pretty nice if I may say so myself...

Now, if you absolutely MUST use the sound bar, and are only looking for volume, then make sure to run your system Mono, otherwise it will sound like ASS in stereo. (watching out for abmolech or Durwood...)

I've done ALOT of wranglers, so fire away if you have any questions..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

backwoods said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> my first was for a pair of XTR 10s! That's why I did it on the HCCA's!!
> 
> ...


Great! One XTR 12 tore up my little brother's 82 T-Bird, and to be honest with you, the last I heard was that the car was still on the road, second engine, same XTR12 same box (you weren't getting it out (ever built a box 1/16-1/8 too big?  ) Same Pyramid amp, and it was still tearing it up! Since '95, sub bought used, amp bought used


----------



## dalasdon2000 (Feb 29, 2008)

okay so youve heard of this box that i have an image of. i personally own a 12" version of the box, and i just saw an 8" version of the box. for simplicity can i just take the difference in the 2 sizes to design my own 10" version?


----------



## disturbedklownz (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is what i did when i had my wrangler and it sounded pretty good for what it was.You have to lose your center console but i used the back more then i needed a center console so i did it this way.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Any chance you could repost those pics?


----------



## chris andrews (Mar 21, 2009)

nice


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

chad said:


> That is sooo ironic! The first BP I built was for an Orion XTR12!


Actually, it's coincidental


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

The SW8000 is a special sub, I have one and I've learned that it must be in the right box to work. I would not put this sub in ANY box except a sealed one. BP might work, but I think you are sacrificing the extreme low frequency extension without any payback, AND the sub box will have to be massive to match up. 

I made one work in a ~1 cube box, but it sounded bad. I modeled it in WinISD pro, came up with a 1.8 cubic foot box, and built one to that spec. MAN, it came alive! 

This sub is built to make the same bass frequency extension as, say, a 15" sub, but at the expense of lower volume (smaller area to push the air), and the box still must be as big as a 15" sub would prefer too.

IMO, I'd change subs, STAT. A bandpass box or ported makes perfect sense in a jeep, but I'd go for a different sub to make it happen.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

This is kinda off-topic, but I remember seeing a Wrangler install where they cut the floor behind/under the rear seats, hung a box under the Jeep, and put in 4 8s


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Up until 7 hours ago when someone dragged it from the "almost archives", this thread hadn't been touched since June 2008!
Doesn't anybody look at dates?
Talk about digging up the dead!


----------

